# Fun with Food Groups



## Retired (Mar 10, 2016)

Does this mean that hot dogs are no longer one of the basic food groups?


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Forget the 4 Food Groups and Focus on Eliminating Processed Foods*

I presume that only the organic ones are on the list.


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Forget the 4 Food Groups and Focus on Eliminating Processed Foods*

I think chocolate totally makes the list, though, it is so natural!


----------



## Retired (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Forget the 4 Food Groups and Focus on Eliminating Processed Foods*

Chocolate is vegetarian....


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Forget the 4 Food Groups and Focus on Eliminating Processed Foods*

Steve, I think we both misinterpreted the article to our own benefit!:lol:


----------



## Mari (Mar 17, 2016)

My favourite 4/5 food groups are plain yogurt, raspberries, peanut butter, chocolate, and maple syrup. I could never eat porridge until I tried steel cut oats but I think I am getting addicted to coffee, I have gone from three cups a year to three cups a month


----------

